# Outdoor Project - Fire Pit Bench



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2009)

I had some cedar lumber laying around from a swingset that 'broke' in 70+mph wind gusts last year, and I happened upon an old issue of Wood magazine with a garden bench that I thought would fit perfectly by our firepit. It's 4x4's, 2x4's, and a few spare pieces of fence for spacers - all connected using several layers of lag bolts. The thing is rock solid - I think I could use it as a jackstand for my truck.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I plan to finish my fire pit soon (in my spare time!)

Saved your picks to my future projects file.

Really nice. Well done.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy heck that thing looks like Thor's hammer! Indestructible. Nice job reusing the wood.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice and the fire pit is impressive! I would love to have one just like it but alas, I live in Western Washington and it rains waaayyyy too much to enjoy a firepit.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2009)

I built it almost a month ago, but it's been too hot and dry to have any fires lately....so it's used mostly to climb up on and spy on the neighbors over the fence.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like it could hold a few PeePers:laughing:
Lee


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice, stocky and solid looking. I like the design. and it's nice, too, that you were able to salvage a fallen soldier in the process.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice. Definitely looks solid. 
Nice way to salvage what was lost.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks great now, but how is it going to look when your children's children's children's children's children inherit it? Probably a little worn. :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Love this bench. By any chance do you know which issue this is, or do you have a link to the plans? Thanks!


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Just found the issue. It is May 2010 of Wood Magazine - http://www.coverleaf.com/?document_id=43641#Home. Costs $5 as a digital download.

Thanks for pointing this out!

Eric


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

ericc22 said:


> Love this bench. By any chance do you know which issue this is, or do you have a link to the plans? Thanks!


Anyone have plans for something similar? This looks awesome.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's fine, solid , impressive build! Well done.


----------



## iGator (Jun 16, 2014)

That looks great!


----------

